# Haircut!!



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, I caved in and took Bisou for a haircut today. It was getting sort of long and since the weather is turning warmer, I want to have her outside more often on walks (as she loves them). After a walk, her hair was so dirty and black- we (well, I) couldn't stand it...so I asked her groomer to cut her body short- 1" all around, but to keep her face/beard/tail/ears long.

But I think I've terrified them in the past about not cutting her hair, that he was very conservative in how much he took off today. I think next time, I'll make it a little bit shorter. I just have to take in a photo for him to see what I want.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awww! Bisou is so cute!
She has the sweetest face!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

You will love a shorter haircut!!!!
Adorable Bisou.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He did a really good job! yep it is hard, bec you don't know when asking to cut that little bit more will be too much.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is so beautiful! Her coat is so pretty he probably just couldn't bring himself to do it. Lol!


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

beautiful.. im going to copy this for dex...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

she is beautiful!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful :wub: long or short!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww she looks stunning! I absolutely adore her perfect little face. I love her body length, too. Not too long, not too short. But, it does look like quite a bit more than 1'' to me.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, she is adorable. Yes, it is hard to convey what you want. She looks like Rain now but Rain has longer hair on the legs. I want her hair cut really short on the body and her legs cut some and leave her ears and head alone. Wonder what I will get.....Hee, hee!!! Bisou is just a beautiful malteste and they can't do anything to harm her!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww sooo cute! i love it xx


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bisou looks beautiful and I really like her haircut. :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

There's beautiful Bisou! I just love her Andrea :wub::wub::wub: I actually really like her hair cut. I think your groomer did a great job. When it gets warmer, you can have him cut a bit more but right now it's perfect for spring! And the last photo of her reminds me of remy :wub2:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhhh......I like it!!! It looks great just the way it is if you ask me!! 

If you want something different, I say take a very clear picture with you....even circle what's important to you....so you'll be sure he can understand.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I really do like her groomers (there are 3 different ones who all work on her at one shop). The guy who did her today, I call him bisou's boyfriend (She has lots! lol)- he's so gentle with her..and she actually likes him a lot. But I'd love a short- puppy cut maybe for the summer. At least he decided to be 'safe than sorry' on the length! I'm not really complaining.

Cat- I really do think Remy and Bisou look so much alike in that photo..they're cousins somehow. 

Great idea on circling the part you want on a photo. I'll do that next cut. Today, when I took her in, there was only one person at the shop, who doesn't speak a word of English, so I had to explain in Mandarin what I wanted. lol!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Thanks everyone! I really do like her groomers (there are 3 different ones who all work on her at one shop). The guy who did her today, I call him bisou's boyfriend (She has lots! lol)- he's so gentle with her..and she actually likes him a lot. But I'd love a short- puppy cut maybe for the summer. At least he decided to be 'safe than sorry' on the length! I'm not really complaining.
> 
> Cat- I really do think Remy and Bisou look so much alike in that photo..they're cousins somehow.
> 
> Great idea on circling the part you want on a photo. I'll do that next cut. Today, when I took her in, there was only one person at the shop, who doesn't speak a word of English, so I had to explain in Mandarin what I wanted. lol!


why am i not surprised that bisou has so many boyfriends! but her trainer is the best looking one of all i bet


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh my!!! Bisou is just gorgeous :wub: Perfect cut for a perfect girl. :wub::wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

remy said:


> why am i not surprised that bisou has so many boyfriends! but her trainer is the best looking one of all i bet


Did I send you his website/photo?! Omg- he is such a good looking guy and even better looking in person! (he's a part-time model and actor- go figure!) Bisou has great taste! LOL!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwww with that face she could be bald and still be beautiful


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Did I send you his website/photo?! Omg- he is such a good looking guy and even better looking in person! (he's a part-time model and actor- go figure!) Bisou has great taste! LOL!


yes you did!! he's hot!! LOL!! bisou has the same taste as me in men hehehe


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks so pretty and still have a lot of hair!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks adorable!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I like that length...she looks beautiful.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I love it Andrea .. your girl is a complete BEAUTY!!! I could just kiss that face


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Did I send you his website/photo?! Omg- he is such a good looking guy and even better looking in person! (he's a part-time model and actor- go figure!) Bisou has great taste! LOL!


Wow..who knew Malts can help you pick up guys? Good to know! :thumbsup: Of course, who could resist darling Bisou with those big doe eyes and lovely coat? Go get 'em, Bisou!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Bisou looks adorable in her new trim. It is better that the groomer cut LESS off than you wanted than to have totally shaved her, though! lol

When London was 9 months old she was in a full coat (well, almost full...not quite) and I took her into the groomer and gradually cut her shorter because it would have been such a shocker to have it all chopped off at once. I like gradual changes with their hair.  lol


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

pinkpixie1588 said:


> Wow..who knew Malts can help you pick up guys? Good to know! :thumbsup: Of course, who could resist darling Bisou with those big doe eyes and lovely coat? Go get 'em, Bisou!


LOL! Oh no- nobody's picking up guys here! We're all old and (happily) married! :HistericalSmiley: He's only very easy on the eyes who happens to be a great dog trainer..plus he and Bisou actually do connect on some level. It's her boyfriend- not mine!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

shanghaimomma said:


> LOL! Oh no- nobody's picking up guys here! We're all old and (happily) married! :HistericalSmiley: He's only very easy on the eyes who happens to be a great dog trainer..plus he and Bisou actually do connect on some level. It's her boyfriend- not mine!


Oh Andrea, very well said! If they only knew how much you love your husband!!! .......now Bisou is another matter!! :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Andrea, very well said! If they only knew how much you love your husband!!! .......now Bisou is another matter!! :happy::happy::happy:


:HistericalSmiley: Bisou loves him...just not _nearly_ as much as me! lol. Her new nickname by my friends is "Single White Female" because of her obsession with me! lol.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is a real beauty.:wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww she is sooo adorable Andrea!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrea - Bisou looks just perfect. And after the horror stories about the grooming guerillas around who just hack away thank goodness you've got someone good. Bisou's haircut looks a lot like Tyler's does...about the same length and I love it. The last time at the groomer I told her to cut things a little shorter and I also did the face trim thing because of his staining. She was so excited that I let her cut more. But she still went on the conservative side knowing my fears. I thank my lucky stars.
Tyler says that while mom and dad are in Paris he wishes he could visit beautiful Bisou.:wub::wub:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, she's gorgeous! Loving the new haircut. :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Andrea - Bisou looks just perfect. And after the horror stories about the grooming guerillas around who just hack away thank goodness you've got someone good. Bisou's haircut looks a lot like Tyler's does...about the same length and I love it. The last time at the groomer I told her to cut things a little shorter and I also did the face trim thing because of his staining. She was so excited that I let her cut more. But she still went on the conservative side knowing my fears. I thank my lucky stars.
> Tyler says that while mom and dad are in Paris he wishes he could visit beautiful Bisou.:wub::wub:


Sue- Tyler (and you!!) are always welcomed to come visit Bisou...but sadly there's a quarantine here in Shanghai..so Tyler would be in a Chinese puppy jail for a week- which is no way to spend a vacation! (but that Chinese puppy jail doesn't apply to you! lol)


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bijou looks adorable! Thanks for mentioning the quarentine in Shanghai, the bf is there right now and I was considering visiting with louis. I don't think I could be separated from him for a week though.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

cleex1004 said:


> Bijou looks adorable! Thanks for mentioning the quarentine in Shanghai, the bf is there right now and I was considering visiting with louis. I don't think I could be separated from him for a week though.


oh yeah you would not want to bring your baby to China for a visit. Actually it's a 30 day quarantine- 7 days in the gov. facility (where you are not allowed to visit or even see) and then 23 days at home...then to get your dog out of China, you must visit the government vet, get a lot of shots and a lot of paperwork to leave. And if you don't speak Mandarin, expect to pay around $1500 USD for a pet agent to do this for you. yikes.

It's not a pet friendly place at all. 

Dogs aren't allowed in parks here, never on the street without a permit (which cost $300 every year), not allowed in any hotels nor in cabin on any domestic flights. They do 'dog culls' here and take all dogs w/o permits- even if you have one but left it at home- and end of story. You do not get your dog back- ever. We never leave the house without our permits!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

She is so pretty! I love her little face! They did a real good job.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awww, I think Bisou looks adorable! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Beautiful.:wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is absolutely precious. Way too adorable for her own good! :wub::wub::wub: Her hair looks silky soft, too.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... she looks so beautiful! :wub::wub::wub:

And here's a bisou for you, pretty girl! :smootch:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww I just love Bisou!!! She's way too beautiful!!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Bailey says: "Oh momma, I fink I in wub"


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Adorable.....she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl you have !:Sunny Smile:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

shanghaimomma said:


> Sue- Tyler (and you!!) are always welcomed to come visit Bisou...but sadly there's a quarantine here in Shanghai..so Tyler would be in a Chinese puppy jail for a week- which is no way to spend a vacation! (but that Chinese puppy jail doesn't apply to you! lol)


:new_shocked::new_shocked::new_shocked:Tyler said he never really wanted to go to Shanghai (after hearing this news) and says I should let him know when you and Bisou are in America next. He says we know how to put on the dog...not put the dog in puppy prison.:w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------

